# 1 year old female spayed Tabby Cat needs new home urgently DERBY



## jan1001 (May 14, 2012)

One year old female tabby cat - spayed and litter tray trained. Urgent new home required through no fault of her own. Genuine reason for parting.

Happy to include litter tray, cat litter, 1 weeks worth of food, scratching post, pet carrier, water and food bowls. £20 donation to Animal Charity

Would like to keep in touch with new home to check she has settled.



Thank you for reading.


----------

